# Alpine cda-9813 RCA mod



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am making this thread to show my process of replacing the stock RCA's on my Alpine cda-9813. I will be using Dh-Labs pro studio RCA wire with Vampire wire RCA ends.
Here is a photo of th cda-9813 opened up:








Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why what do we have here?










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Other mods I am considering is adding a digital output and also adding a new CD lense/optical pickup.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Not trying to be a dick but...That pic really sucks dude. What is it and what are you gonna do with it?
I have a 9835 and would love to see more of what you got going on because the rca's are really worn.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

thomasluke said:


> Not trying to be a dick but...That pic really sucks dude. What is it and what are you gonna do with it?
> I have a 9835 and would love to see more of what you got going on because the rca's are really worn.


Basically replacing the stock RCA's with much higher end RCA's (DH Labs Pro Studio Cable and Vampire Wire RCA Ends)


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Unless the stock rca's are damaged, waste of time. Copper is copper


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

brianhj said:


> Unless the stock rca's are damaged, waste of time. Copper is copper


Pretty much.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Show me graphical proof...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

lol.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

SaturnSL1 said:


> lol.


And yet still no charts pictures etc???


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Ultimateherts said:


> Show me graphical proof...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


Of what?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Even if it doesn't do anything who cares? Its his deck. He's only making a good deck better. The inputs make me think of the ones on a drz.

That being said I wouldn't mind having this done to my 9835 or my 9815 if my face were in better condition


----------

